# Cody's new neck tattoo?



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So apparently this is legit, and permanent. Unless its a joke. I guess itll take a bit of time to get used to. Kind of doesnt fit his clean look. Thoughts on his new tattoo?


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

Kind of a dick move to do something like that when that moment should've been all about MJF.

I'm sure Cody didn't intend for it to overshadow the moment, but somebody should've had the competence to realize that was a bad idea. The tattoo itself is abysmal too. Match was great however.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks like horse shit but who am i to judge?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

It's just terrible. Makes him look like a tit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's only a matter of time before he just fills in all the space between his two tattoos. Neck tattoo is not a stopping point LOL

Cody did a call out to Randy Orton tonight, which is appropriate because I would bet a crisp high five he will look like Randy in terms of tattoo coverage in under 5 years.


----------



## Contra Unit (Jan 13, 2020)

It'd be a decent arm tattoo. Distracting as hell when it's on his damn neck lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FatAbomination said:


> Kind of a dick move to do something like that when that moment should've been all about MJF.
> 
> I'm sure Cody didn't intend for it to overshadow the moment, but somebody should've had the competence to realize that was a bad idea. The tattoo itself is abysmal too. Match was great however.


Cody trying to make a moment about himself!? Surely you jest!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

-6 stars.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It should’ve been one of the 3 stipulations forced upon Cody by MJF if he wanted the match.

That would’ve been believable.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

FatAbomination said:


> Kind of a dick move to do something like that when that moment should've been all about MJF.


How is getting a tattoo a dick move?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

He must be testing whether Brandi truly loves him. I´d say she´d be justified to leave him.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

IronMan8 said:


> It should’ve been one of the 3 stipulations forced upon Cody by MJF if he wanted the match.
> 
> That would’ve been believable.


 Haha true. They really missed the boat there. Win the battle, lose the war. Imagine having to wake up wth that thing every morning, because MJF forced it upon you.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If he tattooed a giant cock on his forehead, it would be less embarrassing


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

He went way too big on dat neck tattoo, should of got it a lil smaller. Sometimes less is more'


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice tattoo. Odd placement.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I genuinely thought it was some makeup along the lines of Dustin. Midlife crisis?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Anyone got a picture?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Too big for the placement, especially when it's a stand alone and Cody is more a "clean cut" kind of dude. Screams too "try hard", but it will fade in color over time and I guess as we get used to it it will not be so jarring. That would have been much better as a shoulder piece or even on the right rib cage area. 

Will be interesting to see if Cody allows it to be mocked on programming - if he doesn't he knows it was a bad decision and is self conscious as hell about it.


----------



## who. (Mar 1, 2020)

In any side profile angle like this - and there will be a lot - you see his whole American Nightmare thing staring directly at you. Idk that shot (as a whole not just the tat) looks pretty sweet to me 

Yes the execution could’ve been better, but I bet he’s gonna get some more ink that’ll complement it nicely.

I feel like it’ll grow on a lot of people


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its a cool looking tat in a weird spot. 

But I'll get used to it. I remember when Lesnar got his big sword chest tattoo and I was like "The fuck is that?" but now I don't even see it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TheAppler said:


> If he tattooed a giant cock on his forehead, it would be less embarrassing


dude in your avatar tattooed a giant cock on his chest...


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Like most tattoos it's fucking horrible. At least it's only for life.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Its Lesnar tier bad


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Tony Khan should have a chat with Cody on this one. "Look Cody, I never thought I would have to do this but I'm gonna pull rank on you. Go to a tattoo removal place, get rid of that thing, take whatever amount of time you need off to get it completely removed then give me a call."


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

terrible


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

The longer I look at it(and counting the buzz it generates with people) the more I believe it's fake and they're gonna do a storyline with it- something like moxley faking injury. Maybe he's gonna turn heel on his friends and wash it off since it's a logo of his 'team'.

Sorry Cody, but if its real you shouldn't have done this


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

It looks pretty sick. I'm a fan. People calling it "distracting" lol. No shit. Nobody gets a neck tattoo to keep it hidden or to have the option of hiding it


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Geez, I keep seeing people saying "iT's NOt a BAd TaTtOO! It'S thE pLacEmeNT!!!!11"

Part of what makes a tattoo a tattoo _is_ the placement! If you like the design, fine, but if it was placed in a bad spot, then it's a bad tattoo.

P.S. I pretty much hate all tattoos so I'm biased. I have only seen two people on this earth who can kind of rock them and those two people are pre-chest piece CM Punk and the guy who worked at my local CD store 15 years ago.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well maybe as some here said after a while we will ignore the neck tattoo.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure its temporary.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It doesn't fit his personality at all. Thr fact its american colors makes it tacky as fuck and the neck? What Linda push over wife doesnt have some form of a opinion to stop your man from stupid decisions lol.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Could you get a tattoo the day after the cage match and have it healed and safe to wrestle with 10 days later?

Atlanta cage match was on the 19th, so assume he got it on the 20th. Still wrestled with in completely healed 9 days later.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a nice tattoo - just completely in the wrong place.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Is it a tattoo? I just figured it was a temporary thing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I love the design, I dont even mind the placement, its just too damn big.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Ugly tattoo, terrible placement.

It doesn't interfere with his work and it's his body, I don't care.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

who are we to judge another man's tats?


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

He looks like a chav!


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Placement is just odd... If on the neck should have been behind his head or on his Adams apple.

Now he'll just have to tattoo the rest of his neck to make it look not so out of place


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Could you get a tattoo the day after the cage match and have it healed and safe to wrestle with 10 days later?
> 
> Atlanta cage match was on the 19th, so assume he got it on the 20th. Still wrestled with in completely healed 9 days later.


 Good point.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

d_s_ said:


> The longer I look at it(and counting the buzz it generates with people) the more I believe it's fake and they're gonna do a storyline with it- something like moxley faking injury. Maybe he's gonna turn heel on his friends and wash it off since it's a logo of his 'team'.
> 
> Sorry Cody, but if its real you shouldn't have done this



Now that would be a good story lol

The entire situation seems off


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Just saw the tattoo, surprised he didn't get a tattoo of his dad's head.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> who are we to judge another man's tats?


Fans? They are in an industry where we judge their look.

It's the worst tattoo in wrestling. I hope it's fake and even then, why?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dumb and tacky. I hope it was a temp just for that night.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Brandi didn't even like it lol


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Ehhh i dont like it... i like cody as the clean cut classy business man. That tattoo is trashy and kind of kills that image


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Looked awful like one of those transfer ones you put on as a kid.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Now he really is the "American Nightmare." That tattoo is hideous.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I hope he stops acting like he wants to be the top babyface now. Top babyfaces don’t rock big, god awful, trashy looking tattoos like that.

Just more of the same ol, same ol “LOOK AT ME!!! LOOK AT ME!!” bullshit from Cody.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought that was paint, it looks fucking hideous, but it's his body, oh well.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Not good. No likey. Cody wins the World Title for bad tattoos.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Well, I believe Cody needs tattos, a bunch of one fucking tattoos to make him look less generic.

And the design of that one is pretty good IMO. Just the place probably wasn't the best.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Could you get a tattoo the day after the cage match and have it healed and safe to wrestle with 10 days later?
> 
> Atlanta cage match was on the 19th, so assume he got it on the 20th. Still wrestled with in completely healed 9 days later.


Almost every tattoo I’ve ever gotten has healed in less than a week. He could easily wrestle the day after he got it, the only risk is scabbing off parts of the tattoo and having to go back and get it retouched. Not a big deal. 

If it is fake, he needs to give his brother the name of his makeup artist considering it did not run at all during his match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Glad to see not many people are defending this dogshit tattooo lol.

To be fair, I have one that I got when I was feeling myself a little too much that I deeply regret as well.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I like it, but it’s in the wrong place considering its size. Biceps, chest, or upper shoulder would have been better. Where it is, is a distraction. If it was smaller, it probably wouldn’t be such a big deal. Its his body though, so it’s up to him.

At least it will help him justify using facepaint/warpaint to cover it up sometimes.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I have zero problem with it. It's his life. His call to make.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Such a heel move.

Not my cup of tea but it's not my body so whatever.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RKing85 said:


> Such a heel move.
> 
> Not my cup of tea but it's not my body so whatever.


The top babyface of the company doesn’t get a goddamn neck tattoo. It’s a horrible decision by Cody who talks openly about Cena being the epitome of babyface, and how to be top babyface you have to live the character.

Dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's Cody's decision. He has to live with it for the rest of his life. Even when he is old and saggy.

To me, the tattoo is a nice design but could have been in a better spot. Like his arm. His hair color will probably change back to black eventually later in his life but that tattoo isn't as easy to remove.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Could you get a tattoo the day after the cage match and have it healed and safe to wrestle with 10 days later?
> 
> Atlanta cage match was on the 19th, so assume he got it on the 20th. Still wrestled with in completely healed 9 days later.


Exactly my thoughts. If real then pretty risky to have the match canceled if something went wrong.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Help get Cody a tattoo removal, organized by W McD


Cody just unveiled a horrible tattoo on AEW Revolution. The tattoo clearly was a major factor in … W McD needs your support for Help get Cody a tattoo removal




www.gofundme.com


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Doesn't look as bad peaking out while wearing a suit. But it's stand alone when in ring gear makes it look bad. If it was a continuation of a sleeve I think it would be fine really.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The artwork itself is fine, it's the placement that sucks dick. Neck tattoos like that only work if you're a "tattoo guy", like Corey Graves. Just having it there by itself doesn't look right.

Even having it on the back of his neck would have been better. Or his shoulder. Or his pec. Basically anywhere else on his body.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Codys explanation for having it on his neck instead of like on his arm is that he didn't want it covered up. He wants it always exposed. Well, it was still partially covered up tonight from what he was wearing.

The neck is still a bad spot for that tattoo. All he had to do was put it on his upper arm/shoulder and then wear sleeveless shirts. lol

Imagine being Brandi, having to wake up next to that every morning and see it on Codys neck every single day.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

It looks shit but it will look better when added to. Tattoos are addictive, he’s only just caught the bug & will probably get a lot more.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean I have tattoos so my philosophy usually is "it's their body, they can do what they want." So he should get all the tats he wans where he wants them.

But there still is a difference between good placement and bad placement, and to me this still falls in the latter.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

If you were planning to have tats from your neck down to your wrist, would you start with the neck before doing the sleeve?


----------



## GoldWarrier (Nov 4, 2013)

Like all other neck-tattoos in the history of mankind it looks horrible and is deeply disturbing to look at. And like almost all other getting a neck-tattoo he will for sure regret it sooner or later and struggle to get it removed. There is a reason neck-tattoos are forbidden many places in the world, simply to protect people from doing something so stupid to themselves. I actually thought Cody was intelligent, now I know for sure he is not, and I will never be able to take him serious again...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It goes entirely against the image he wants to protray of being the classic babyface.

Dumb idea from professional standpoint is my only thing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

bdon said:


> It goes entirely against the image he wants to protray of being the classic babyface.
> 
> Dumb idea from professional standpoint is my only thing.



Not to mention being the most publicly seen Executive Vice President of AEW. It's a very very awkward thing to see a person with a massive neck tattoo in the corporate boardroom of a company potentially worth hundreds of millions of dollars.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Eh. His life, his body, his choices.

Don't care for the placement though.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The tattoo in itself isn't that bad. It's just the fact that it looks bad on it's own now he needs to get other tattoos to fill in the empty space because it looks bare. Also the fact that Cody is a clean cut executive and he just has a giant colorful tattoo on his neck.


----------

